# Wood kit



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Does anyone here know if the veneerz OE wood kit matches up exactly? I was wanting to get a few pieces and sent for a sample but its taken forever. They said you can order by piece but there is a 30 buck min. I just want a few of the pieces.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Does anyone here know if the veneerz OE wood kit matches up exactly? I was wanting to get a few pieces and sent for a sample but its taken forever. They said you can order by piece but there is a 30 buck min. I just want a few of the pieces. *


Excuse my ignorance, but what is it Buddy???


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Dash kit. ("stickers")


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wood kit*



Ratwayne said:


> *Excuse my ignorance, but what is it Buddy??? *


Oh my, senility has already set in....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Does anyone here know if the veneerz OE wood kit matches up exactly? I was wanting to get a few pieces and sent for a sample but its taken forever. They said you can order by piece but there is a 30 buck min. I just want a few of the pieces. *


 Does the veneerz OE wood kit match excactly to what? To itself? is it OE or OEM? I'm lost to Ratwayne, Maybe it's to early in the morning here for me. Or to much caffine.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wood kit*



Hardcore said:


> *Does the veneerz OE wood kit match excactly to what? To itself? is it OE or OEM? I'm lost to Ratwayne, Maybe it's to early in the morning here for me. Or to much caffine. *


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wood kit*



DaddySkier said:


> * *


 Now that my caffine buzz wore off I think I get it. If thats a aftermarket woodgrain your trying to match up to factory woodgrain pieces, Yes there usually a perfect match.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore,

Does your dealership handle infiniti? If so I saw the inside of a M45 and thought the woodgrain shift knob would be great.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Hardcore,
> 
> Does your dealership handle infiniti? If so I saw the inside of a M45 and thought the woodgrain shift knob would be great. *


 Na, don't do Infiniti unfortunately. Sometimes the part#'s cross reference, so I called Infiniti. I can't get it. He said it runs $126.08. Man expensive!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Does anyone here know if the veneerz OE wood kit matches up exactly? I was wanting to get a few pieces and sent for a sample but its taken forever. They said you can order by piece but there is a 30 buck min. I just want a few of the pieces. *


They could be carved...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wood kit*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *They could be carved... *


I don`t think it is real wood, that is the problem.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

No its not but I have the OEM "wood" in my car now and wanted to add a few pieces. that all


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wood kit*



Ratwayne said:


> *I don`t think it is real wood, that is the problem. *


A look alike could still be carved to match the plastic ones.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *No its not but I have the OEM "wood" in my car now and wanted to add a few pieces. that all *


The look alike veneer stuff may be hard to find. Parts dept. at the dealer may know how or may have the address of the supplier


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

its right here:
http://www.veneerz.com/


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *its right here:
> http://www.veneerz.com/ *


I ordered samples from these guys twice and never did get any. Maybe they don't ship to Canada?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I ordered them 3 weeks ago and nothing


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The look alike veneer stuff may be hard to find. Parts dept. at the dealer may know how or may have the address of the supplier *


 There's a guy here in the states that has all the woodgrain shit. It's Apache auto, Santa Fe Springs, phone 562-483-1364 maybe they can't link you up with someone closer to where your at.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *There's a guy here in the states that has all the woodgrain shit. It's Apache auto, Santa Fe Springs, phone 562-483-1364 maybe they can't link you up with someone closer to where your at. *


That sounds good Hardcore, it`s for Buddy, I`m a polished titanium guy. haha


----------

